# Big Lagoon Reports?



## jwmd2010 (Oct 26, 2015)

Anyone been fishing in Big Lagoon lately in the shallows? New to area so not sure when reds move into the flats


----------



## Fly_or_Die (Mar 18, 2018)

Went out yesterday and snagged 2 decent reds. Super windy, made the wading kinda cold.


----------



## Fly_or_Die (Mar 18, 2018)

Here’s the pics


----------



## Sonick (Dec 17, 2009)

jwmd2010 said:


> Anyone been fishing in Big Lagoon lately in the shallows? New to area so not sure when reds move into the flats


Been on the dock 4 times in 10 days... Caught nothing.


----------



## swimdawg (Jun 5, 2016)

Big Lagoon has been very productive for me already some days certain flats are on fire other days its off. I guess one could keep a journal of what the conditions yield what, but whatever I go fishing when I can regardless. Small swimbait like egret wedge tail and matrix chads. My recommendation is look for the bait and keep grinding a pattern will emerge.


----------



## Squidly63 (May 10, 2017)

Caught a single Spanish Sunday trolling with a silver spoon


----------

